# A New Bench Project



## Asssiss (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello fellows.One more bench project.I designed and did all at home.It was not dificult to do and I just crated a seat joint to keep glued for many years.
The wood here is Peroba Mica (Aspidosperma macrocarpon)
Thanks for attention

See the picutes below:

The joint made in this way.Rough cut.I cleaned by chisel after.



Other part



Circle by router 



Scraping time






Very clean cut and less sand time



I cutted the wall above seat a half



I like to use center lines.Here a dry fit.



Ready



They still brand new after eight years.You can see near the the plastic chairs an old style bench my father made many years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 10, 2021)

Very nice bench,I’ve enjoyed looking at your work,thanks for posting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 10, 2021)

I too have enjoyed seeing your work and the different woods that are available to you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 11, 2021)

Appreciate you sharing your plans and processes! The benches look solid and useable! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

